# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  Comment configurer l'accs depuis l'externe  ma page web avec une IP publique?

## dj_techno

Bonsoir,
Dans mon travail, j'ai un rseau LAN connect depuis 3 ans  internet derrire un Modem/routeur Huawei HG532e fourni par mon FAI.
Mon FAI m'a donn aussi depuis 5 mois une adresse IP Publique (Fixe) 41.X.Y.Z. indpendamment de la connexion existante  internet avec le modem/routeur.
Aussi j'ai un serveur web connect en local (192.168.a.b), qu'on peut le consulter depuis n'importe quel machine dans mon LAN.
Je souhaite S.V.P savoir la/les dmarche(s), pour configurer le serveur et le modem avec cette adresse publique, afin d'avoir accs depuis l'externe  mon interface web ?  sans qu'il perturbe l'ancien accs  internet depuis le rseau local?
Et aussi, est ce que j'ai besoin des adresse DNS ? 
Merci

----------


## ABDNED

Accde  la configuration du modem, ajoute un NAT "serveur WEB" et pointe le vers l'adresse IP du PC sur lequel est install le serveur WEB.

----------

